# Two adult male cats need a loving home



## Guest (Aug 28, 2009)

You may remember me posting concerning Rocky and Apollo last year after many conversations mum decided she would like to try and keep them, sadly it isn't working and on doctors advice now she's been told she must consider rehoming them both.

Rocky and Apolla must not be seperated under any circumstances, which is the reason why mum has not gone down the rescue route with them both, after being told last year by everyone she called that Rocky is more 'desirable' than Apollo being white, so is more re-homable so they would be seperated. Thing is if one cannot see the other, they do call and cry for each other so seperating them we feel is a big no, no. Also I must point out that Rocky tends to rely heavily on Apollo as he isn't a confident cat at all.

Rocky and Apollo are five year old litter brothers, they are extremely large house cats (not fat) just very big. Both are castrated, fully vaccinated and wormed to date. They must not be let out under any circumstances, as it is something they just don't know and are not used to.

Rocky and Apollo both like their home comforts and they have been pampered and spoilt, neither one of them is used to dogs or children which is why I cannot take them myself. Mum has deteriorated these past months and her condition has become a lot worse (mum has Chronic Lung Disease coupled with Asthma) and seeing mum deteriorate over the past year hasn't been nice at all to watch, especially when we all know being around Rocky and Apollo isn't helping her at all.

Rocky and Apollo are both beautiful boys, really loving once they get to know you and total fuss pots, if my situation was different I would have taken them both myself as they are real characters and been much welcomed additions to the family in the last five years, so when I say they will be missed, they really will :crying:

We've all been chatting about both boys over the last few weeks and we feel they would be best with a retired person or couple without other dogs or cats and no children (preferably no visiting ones either).

Mum does not want any money for them and has a large collection of scratch posts, beds, blankets, collars, litter trays etc for them. There will be quite a few questions put forward to interested parties as mum isn't prepared to just hand them both over willy nilly - she just wants what is best for them both.

If anyone is interested or feels that they would like to offer Apollo & Rocky a home, or has any questions regarding something I may have forgot to mention please PM me and I will put you in touch with my Mum.


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2009)

Here is Rocky :-

Rocky


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2009)

For some reason the photo of Apollo won't appear through photobucket, so I've attached his photo here.


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*aww such a shame Nicci  Sorry i cant have them with all my Ragdolls But Rocky is beautiful oh and look at apollo its like the black and white minstrals  wicked hope you find them loving homes together Nicci *


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2009)

rottiesloveragdolls said:


> *aww such a shame Nicci  Sorry i cant have them with all my Ragdolls But Rocky is beautiful oh and look at apollo its like the black and white minstrals  wicked hope you find them loving homes together Nicci *


Haha Mum is a Stallone (Rocky) fan hence their names  

I love them both (only reason I visit my mums, sad I know) I will miss them both being around :crying:


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

Nicci said:


> Haha Mum is a Stallone (Rocky) fan hence their names
> 
> I love them both (only reason I visit my mums, sad I know) I will miss them both being around :crying:


*no chance of you keeping them round yours? such a shame when you have to re-home to no fault of your own or the animals concerend  *


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2009)

We tried them here, Rocky freaked which is why I have said no dogs or other cats Rocky lay under the wardrobe upstairs for five days solid, wouldn't even come out to eat - couldn't budge him and kept calling for Apollo. Apollo wasn't so bothered he didn't like the dogs too much but he wasn't as freaked out as Rocky, even Apollo couldn't budge him :crying:
So sadly they had to go back to mums until a home can be found as being here just wasn't right for them at all :crying:
I'd have loved to think they could have settled here as they mean the absolute world to me, both of them :crying:
They are such nice boys.


----------



## ellie8024 (May 4, 2009)

that is a shame. if i didnt have all my cats i would have been happy to take them both. I love black cats! whites are nice too but black cats are given a raw deal most of the time. have you tried advertising in a vet?


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2009)

To be honest mum hasn't advertised them anywhere, she is finding this very difficult as they are her babies :crying:

Can I just point out too as I am having a few PM's come through.

Rocky and Apollo are not suited to life with other pets (dogs and other cats, small furries etc) and we would prefer they went to a home without children.
They do need to be the only pets.

I know it is asking a lot but the situation isn't urgent, we are in no rush we want to get things right and make sure the right home is found first time around


----------

